# ... e foto che passione



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Oggi sono in bolla con le foto, e alcune le condivido con voi, così vi tedio un pochetto :rotfl:
Se avete voglia di postarne qualcuna vostra....

Mi piacciono i paesaggi, e mi piace soprattutto l'acqua, in ogni sua forma.

Ah.... e se vi fanno cagare, ditelo pure :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)




----------



## LipScarlett (12 Maggio 2018)

La prima è bellissima.
piace anche a me fare le foto...
c'è stato un periodo che ne facevo molte...anche se di altra natura...
Mi piacerebbe prima o poi poter fare un corso.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> La prima è bellissima.
> piace anche a me fare le foto...
> c'è stato un periodo che ne facevo molte...anche se di altra natura...
> Mi piacerebbe prima o poi poter fare un corso.


E allora postane qualcuna, se ti va 

Anche a me piacerebbe fare un corso, ma so che è una di quelle cose che non farò mai  

Non ho neanche una macchina fotografica, per la verità.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Maggio 2018)

Trovo le tue foto interessanti. Hai occhio! 
A livello fotografico la migliore è quella con le barche per esposizione e composizione. La prima colpisce per l'atmosfera che trasmette. Interessante la composizione della foto con il cigno nero, non banale. :smile:


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora postane qualcuna, se ti va
> 
> Anche a me piacerebbe fare un corso, ma so che è una di quelle cose che non farò mai
> 
> Non ho neanche una macchina fotografica, per la verità.



Non credo sia il caso qui...:rotfl::rotfl:
Visto la natura delle foto...:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma grazie per l'invito.. .
neanch'io ho una macchina  fotografica per ora. .ma é una delle cose che mi sono ripromessa di fare.
forse ci vorrà tempo..ma lo farò...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora postane qualcuna, se ti va
> 
> Anche a me piacerebbe fare un corso, ma so che è una di quelle cose che non farò mai
> 
> Non ho neanche una macchina fotografica, per la verità.


Dritte sarebbe meglio.
Le foto sembrano semplici, soprattutto ora che tecnicamente si è molto aiutati.
I corsi aiutano, ma l’occhio ci vuole.
Mio figlio faceva foto bellissime da ragazzino, senza aver ancora studiato niente.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dritte sarebbe meglio.
> Le foto sembrano semplici, soprattutto ora che tecnicamente si è molto aiutati.
> I corsi aiutano, ma l’occhio ci vuole.
> Mio figlio faceva foto bellissime da ragazzino, senza aver ancora studiato niente.


Ne faccio pochissime dritte. Senz'altro un corso mi servirebbe, anche solo per qualche consiglio tecnico..... Per il resto, certamente non ho grandi velleità, ne' grande occhio. Ma mi  "ritrovo", nelle foto che faccio.
Peraltro la mia attenzione alle foto si è un po' ampliata nell'ultimo periodo: devo coprire buchi e fare la mia casa. La mia passione è l'arte. Ma lì si', che se metto quadri a caso l'occhio ne rimane offeso. E quelli che lo allieterebbero, non me li posso permettere.

Con le foto sono molto più ignorante, mi basta sostanzialmente qualcosa che sento mio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ne faccio pochissime dritte. Senz'altro un corso mi servirebbe, anche solo per qualche consiglio tecnico..... Per il resto, certamente non ho grandi velleità, ne' grande occhio. Ma mi  "ritrovo", nelle foto che faccio.
> Peraltro la mia attenzione alle foto si è un po' ampliata nell'ultimo periodo: devo coprire buchi e fare la mia casa. La mia passione è l'arte. Ma lì si', che se metto quadri a caso l'occhio ne rimane offeso. E quelli che lo allieterebbero, non me li posso permettere.
> 
> Con le foto sono molto più ignorante, mi basta sostanzialmente qualcosa che sento mio.


Ma noooo. Pubblicate dritte! :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ne faccio pochissime dritte. Senz'altro un corso mi servirebbe, anche solo per qualche consiglio tecnico..... Per il resto, certamente non ho grandi velleità, ne' grande occhio. Ma mi  "ritrovo", nelle foto che faccio.
> Peraltro la mia attenzione alle foto si è un po' ampliata nell'ultimo periodo: devo coprire buchi e fare la mia casa. La mia passione è l'arte. Ma lì si', che se metto quadri a caso l'occhio ne rimane offeso. E quelli che lo allieterebbero, non me li posso permettere.
> 
> Con le foto sono molto più ignorante, mi basta sostanzialmente qualcosa che sento mio.


Non volevo criticare :unhappy:
Dicevo che se hai occhio i risultati, dopo un corso, saranno sorprendenti. Ho visto amiche fare foto incredibili.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma noooo. Pubblicate dritte! :facepalm:


Cioè?

Se mi spieghi cosa intendi dopo se mi rimetto al computer ci provo...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè?
> 
> Se mi spieghi cosa intendi dopo se mi rimetto al computer ci provo...


Io le vedo...sdraiate :singleeye:.
Il sopra a destra e il sotto a sinistra, a parte la prima.
Può essere una disgrazia dovuta al dispositivo di pubblicazione diverso dal mio di visualizzazione.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo criticare :unhappy:
> Dicevo che se hai occhio i risultati, dopo un corso, saranno sorprendenti. Ho visto amiche fare foto incredibili.


Guarda che non la prendevo come una critica. Cioè, non negativa  

Eh... Per fare il corso servirebbe tempo... 
Sai quante cose vorrei riprendere a fare, o iniziare a fare?

E poi invece sono una stupida. Pure oggi, bimbo con suo padre... E io che faccio?
Le pulizie di fino della casa :unhappy:


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io le vedo...sdraiate :singleeye:.
> Il sopra a destra e il sotto a sinistra, a parte la prima.
> Può essere una disgrazia dovuta al dispositivo di pubblicazione diverso dal mio di visualizzazione.


Ah. Occhei. No. Io le vedo dritte... 
La prima è la sola che è stata scattata con orientamento orizzontale, questo si. Tutte le altre sono in verticale....


----------



## oriente70 (13 Maggio 2018)

Per scattare una fotografia basta  osservare  le tecniche usate  dai pittori, dai ritratti ai paesaggi. 
Per la fotografia One shot  o street photography ci vuole esperienza .


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Non credo sia il caso qui...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Visto la natura delle foto...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma grazie per l'invito.. .
> neanch'io ho una macchina  fotografica per ora. .ma é una delle cose che mi sono ripromessa di fare.
> forse ci vorrà tempo..ma lo farò...


"vuoi che muoro?" ( cit. bastianich) :rotfl:


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Giugno 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "vuoi che muoro?" ( cit. bastianich) :rotfl:



Paura eh?!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

